# 8 born today so far!!



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Woke up to Amberlys twin...one buck one doe...both white, then Bunny went into labor...After helping to get a large breech buck delivered with no leg presentation...she kidded another buck then a doe..all look like her..Black with white...THEN Irene went into labor...UGH...all three kids breech with no leg presentation..Irene is a mini Saanen bred to mini Saanen...it took some doing to get the first one born...He was sideways and all I could fish out was one leg Irene wouldnt stop pushing, so I went with what I could...it was tight, but got him out and brother almost on top of him, also also no leg presentation couldnt get a leg out at all...made sure they were not tucked and got him out..while Irene cleaned the boys I went in to be sure she was done and got a tiny little doe..no work involved,, she was breech, no leg presentation but so tiny she came right out in my hand...AND ME...well I feel like I rolled a 2 ton boulder up a hill!! But very happy everyone is doing great! OH and NO ONE WAS DUE TODAY lol...Goats!!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

So jealous!!!! Congratulations!!! Glad you were able to save the triplets that is crazy they were all coming out wrong.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

What a day!! The most I have had in one day was 5. Two sisters who delivered twins and triplets within minutes of each other.
Congratulations on getting everyone out safely. You must have had some tense moments.
Maybe time for a bubble bath and a glass of wine?:cheers::ZZZ:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So much cuteness in one day!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Maybe time for a bubble bath and a glass of wine?


ooo..a hot bath and hot tea maybe...does sound nice!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh my goodness! You are SUPER woman! Congrats on all your adorable babies!:fireworks:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Moria had a large single buck...brown and white...hes a looker!!..


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Super Cathy! Congrats, your hard work paid off!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you Nancy...sure wish more were girls...but glad everyones safe and healthy


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You know, several years ago I had like 4 out of 7 with one leg presentation. I switched up da loose minerals.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We have been switching things up here...I think maybe was not soon enough for those girls..


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

Adorable babies! I think you're my hero for today! I panic when I have a kid presented head and one leg only....I can't imagine breech and no legs :shocked:

Can I ask what minerals you switched too. After my last kidding, I realized the ones I'm using aren't great! Trying to decide what to switch to......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, a lot of kiddo's and they are adorable.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Beautiful kids! That brown and white one is stunning! (If he wants to come to Ohio, he would be welcome!)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Emmy gave us two beautiful does Sunday Morning...one blue eyes one honey color...these are 3/4 saanan 1/4 Nigerian...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

:dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations on all the recent additions and on your excellent midwifery skills!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Holy Baby Goats, Batman!! That's ALOT of babies!!! And they. are. ADORABLE! Congratulations! I haven't dealt with a breach yet. Glad yours had a happy outcome!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I had a FF whose first kid was rump first, no legs. By the time I got my gloves off to help, she shoved that kid out. She stays. And that little speckled doeling is gorgeous.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

groovyoldlady said:


> Holy Baby Goats, Batman!! That's ALOT of babies!!! And they. are. ADORABLE! Congratulations! I haven't dealt with a breach yet. Glad yours had a happy outcome!


I love this.  :laugh:


----------



## Blueyes132 (Mar 26, 2016)

So cute


----------

